# Carbon wheels



## Crandoggler (26 Nov 2015)

Low price, but not crap quality please. 

Ideally Chinese, 38-50mm, 11 speed. 

Cheers


----------



## derrick (26 Nov 2015)

Low price normally means crap, good quality ally wheels in front of cheap carbon, Good luck with that one.


----------



## Crandoggler (26 Nov 2015)

Thanks.


----------



## Citius (27 Nov 2015)

tubs or clinchers? You need to narrow it down a bit...


----------



## Crandoggler (27 Nov 2015)

Either.


----------



## montage (14 Dec 2015)

Crandoggler said:


> Either.


I have some for sale on this forum? Planet X ct45 tubs, please take a look at the thread for photos


----------

